# Canned Tune for LS2 GTO



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello. I am thinking about buying a Diablo programmer for my M6 GTO. Bad investment? I am not ready for the heads, cam, LTs and dynotune route. I was thinking about keeping it simple for now so I am thinking Diablo. I can only get 91 octane and my performance mods are catback and CAI. Any advice would be great.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

I installed the Diablosport and did feel a difference in acceleration, plus it got rid of the annoying skip shift. I also have a catback and CAI. Plus it gave me better MPG when i'm not flooring it! I don't consider it a waste of $


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

CYCLONED said:


> I installed the Diablosport and did feel a difference in acceleration, plus it got rid of the annoying skip shift. I also have a catback and CAI. Plus it gave me better MPG when i'm not flooring it! I don't consider it a waste of $


Is it 91 or 93 octane in your area? My only concern is that I would need to use octane booster with every fill-up. Concern about crusting up my spark plugs or doing harm to my oil when using an additive that often.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

93, but you a have a choice between the 91 and the 93 tune.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

CYCLONED said:


> 93, but you a have a choice between the 91 and the 93 tune.


Really?
That feature probably just sold me one! 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*worth the 300 dollars*

I re-used my predator from my old car. The skip shift part is worth the bucks. You can also put custom tunes in depending on whether or not its stock or modified, if you have an automatic you can tighten up the shifts also. There's an awful lot that can be done for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

Fast Freddy Kaye said:


> I re-used my predator from my old car. The skip shift part is worth the bucks. You can also put custom tunes in depending on whether or not its stock or modified, if you have an automatic you can tighten up the shifts also. There's an awful lot that can be done for a couple hundred bucks.


I don't have an auto. Hopefully the 91 octane tune will be an improvement over stock tune. I just placed my order about an hour ago.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

The 93 tune is installed. Starts quicker. Same fuel econ so far. Have not really got on it to see if it barks louder in second yet. I am trying to decide on a good octane booster. I will probably use one of the Permatex NOS ones. Off road, Street, or the MaxStreet if I can ever find it.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

KinskiGTO said:


> The 93 tune is installed. Starts quicker. Same fuel econ so far. Have not really got on it to see if it barks louder in second yet. I am trying to decide on a good octane booster. I will probably use one of the Permatex NOS ones. Off road, Street, or the MaxStreet if I can ever find it.


Are you running 93 or 91 gas? I'd be very careful of engine knock running the 93 tune on 91 gas. I have 93 in my area but keep the tuner in the trunk just in case I ever have to fill up with something else.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

fattirewilly said:


> Are you running 93 or 91 gas? I'd be very careful of engine knock running the 93 tune on 91 gas. I have 93 in my area but keep the tuner in the trunk just in case I ever have to fill up with something else.


I am running 91 gas. I used Lucas octane booster with one fillup and NOS racing octane booster with this fillup. No knocks, but I think those are overkill and their MMT at that strength might damage my O2 sensors and cats with constant use. I will probably use NOS street and check for knocks, or I will give Gold Eagle's 104+ a try because it doesn't have the MMT and their site says the Maximum Formula has twice the booster of the regular formula.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

So, how much of a difference in power did you really feel? 

Better yet, did anyone do a back-to-back (stock vs a tune) dyno pull or a 1/4 mile run?


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> So, how much of a difference in power did you really feel?
> 
> Better yet, did anyone do a back-to-back (stock vs a tune) dyno pull or a 1/4 mile run?


I have not really noticed a gain yet, but I have not really tried. Mileage seems pretty much the same. Maybe that is because of the octane boosters? One thing I did notice was cranking time is about half when I start it now. My exhaust tips used to stay very black. They seem to be staying cleaner now. My guess, leaner means more power now with the new tune.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Who offers the best deal on the Diablo programmer?

Thanks.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

Mean Goat said:


> Who offers the best deal on the Diablo programmer?
> 
> Thanks.



I paid PFYC $399 for mine including free shipping. Not over night shipping like what tbyrne is offering.

I did my first real test that gauges pretune to predator tune. I saw a Mustang GT and did a rolling burnout for his pleasure. Burned out like it was a cool November morning instead of a hot muggy Aug.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

KinskiGTO said:


> I paid PFYC $399 for mine including free shipping. Not over night shipping like what tbyrne is offering.
> 
> I did my first real test that gauges pretune to predator tune. I saw a Mustang GT and did a rolling burnout for his pleasure. Burned out like it was a cool November morning instead of a hot muggy Aug.


Thanks!...


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

Mean Goat said:


> Thanks!...



Thanks and I got a quick question for anybody that knows. When you modify a predator tune - lets say idle speed - the performance tune reloads like it was with just the idle being readjusted. Right?

I just lowerd my idle by 50 and set the fan to come on at 204 degrees. I set it to come on a 49.9% Hope that was okay & I hope that the rest of the performance tune is back in there like it should be.

Long term fuel trim moved around some because cruise was not set but they averaged about -1.5

a/f ratio is 14.75


----------



## mmitch777 (Jun 24, 2007)

KinskiGTO said:


> I paid PFYC $399 for mine including free shipping. Not over night shipping like what tbyrne is offering.
> 
> I did my first real test that gauges pretune to predator tune. I saw a Mustang GT and did a rolling burnout for his pleasure. Burned out like it was a cool November morning instead of a hot muggy Aug.


Got mine from Maryland Speed for $344.95 delivered and it included the PC Cable which supposedly is an additional charge.

I was quite happy with them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

what you gain on a tune depends on how far off your tune was from optimum from the factory and how close your new tune is to optimum. my belief is that with a canned tune you're not tuned to maximum gain as they have to keep it somewhat conservative to keep from blowing stuff up. some gain 20+ HP. some only gain 5. i don't have a direct 1/4 mile comparison as i tuned with a wide band and HP Tuners after i put on LTs and DRs but i went from a 13.385 to a 12.803 which is roughly 40-50 HP


----------



## trejac (Jun 26, 2007)

Search ebay, have seen then for $289 + ship.


----------

